# Do I have a couple of Roos?



## mockanaitis (May 27, 2015)

I'm new to chickens. My first post actually! I have a mixed flock of six and am worried about a couple of them turning out to be roos. They are 6 weeks and 5 days old.

Angel (BR) - first to feather 








Disco (BR) - slower to feather








Mr Fluffy (SS) - first to feather








Sparkles (SS) - slower to feather








The other two are BSLs so I'm not worried about them. 
Darth Chicken







Esther








I appreciate any more experienced eyes taking a look! We're having tons of fun with them!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere will be along at some point. She seems to be the best at figuring out sexes in most birds. I raised Silkies so I'm awful with hard feathered birds since I never paid that much attention to them.

Welcome to the forum, btw. The one thing we've all learned, chickens are addictive and can be very entertaining.


----------



## mockanaitis (May 27, 2015)

Thanks! My kids are having loads of fun hunting little earth worms for them and watching them fight over them. I've always wanted chickens and finally live in a town that allows them.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

LOL thanks Robin. The true reason is that I have horrific luck so I really, really know what a cockerel looks like 

Angel and Disco are males. As is Mr. Fluffy. Sparkles is developing to look a man... 
Esther is at that stage where underdeveloped boys look like girls and developing girls look like boys. It has a pronounced comb but I'd give it another couple weeks.
Darth chicken looks to be a pullet. She will have a single row of peas on the comb with very faint rows on either side if so, a boy would have three obvious rows. Hers looks pretty flat 

How old are they? They seem to be right at that age where sex feathers would start to grow (I see them on Mr. Fluffy) and that can be a weird time to sex as hormones are raging. The good (or bad?) thing is, once those feathers come in - the pointy feathers along the back by the tail - you can be 150% sure it's a cockerel.


----------



## mockanaitis (May 27, 2015)

Thank you Fiere. Are you saying that black sex links can turn into boys when they are black and red or that I may have a different breed than what I was told? (Esther)


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If she is a black sexed link then she is a she. A black sexed link rooster will look like Angel and Disco.


----------



## mockanaitis (May 27, 2015)

Update: they are all pullets. No one sprouted waddles or any growth in comb. I put it up for vote on the other forum and they also got all pullet votes there. Sorry Fiere - you may need to get a tuneup on your radar! ;-)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, that is positive news especially if you didn't want any males.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Angel and Disco go against the laws of barred rocks. I'd be measuring the thickness of the black and white bars at this point 

It is positive news. You need to sell your luck to others. My chicks are in the same stage right now where it's anyone guess, hoping I'm just as wrong with the males I've picked out. 

Much rather maThe birds I can sex as day olds!


----------

